

Ask HN: How do you overcome perfectionism? - haliax

HN, when working on a project, how do you make yourself stop and release when you have the base product done? I've been trying really hard, but can't seem to get over the stumbling block of launching without adding more features -- thoughts?
======
drobilla
Realise that adding features does not make anything "perfect". Perfect
software is robust, stable, tested, used, solid, etc. The only way of
attaining this is to have it be widely used.

Therefore, in order to make perfect software, you have to crank out releases
and get it into the hands of users who will find any imperfections for you
(including both bugs and 'softer' imperfections like an inefficient UI).

------
brk
You have too much hacker and not enough capitalist in your DNA.

No one is going to use or pay for a product they can't access.

Without users/payers, you're going to remain pretty broke for the foreseeable
future.

You can toil away to perfectionism (and likely bankruptcy) or can release now
and start to build value (and capture user feedback before it's too late to
make changes).

------
jgamman
i just stop worrying about it after a while

